# Christmas Tree Poodles



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Did you cut that tree yourself? Or did you have to hire it done? hahaha! That thing is huge. I can't wait to see the ornaments that your going to hang. Hurry with the new pics please!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow, haha, I almost didn't see the dobe! Wow, is that in a greenhouse?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

What the heck kind of ladder are you going to have to use in order to decorate this ginormous tree?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao!!! You said you were gonna get a big one, but geepers!!!!

It is from their own property (i was chatting to him online last night when they were going out to get it!) and it's set up in a sorta courtyard in the middle of the house.

and it's awesome! Can't wait to see it decorated!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Alicia said:


> Did you cut that tree yourself? Or did you have to hire it done? hahaha! That thing is huge. I can't wait to see the ornaments that your going to hang. Hurry with the new pics please!!


Lol, we cut it down ourselves.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh wow, haha, I almost didn't see the dobe! Wow, is that in a greenhouse?


Lol, yeah Duke is pretty dark, and my camera is crap lol

Our house is half wrapped around an internal coutyard, which kinda makes it huge lol


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

KPoos said:


> What the heck kind of ladder are you going to have to use in order to decorate this ginormous tree?


That tree was a bloody mission to get up lol
If you look behind it, there is a room, which is a bathroom, we put a huge ladder up to a rafter on the ceiling, and then climbed on the roof and tied the tree to the rafter and roof so it doesn't fall down

Poor dogs, that is usually where we feed them lol


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

More pictures please and HURRY. My husband and I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol, it'll take awhile to do lol
And I'm about to head off to Agility Training, so it'll have to wait
We also need to get heaps more decorations too...


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

And here I was going to post a picture of our first poodle Christmas Tree Ornament! LOL. 








After Bella's grooming on Friday I will share. Right now she looks like Barkley from the muppets.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*All my babies by the tree..or at least close*

So we managed some pretty good individual pics. Got some red eye but we enjoyed and laughed like crazy at them!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*One More*

Sweet Suri


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

awwh Olie your dogs are gorgeous!!

Mine on the other hand...they're little spazes xDD\
here are the photos that were salvageable from the million we took hahaha


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> awwh Olie your dogs are gorgeous!!
> 
> Mine on the other hand...they're little spazes xDD\
> here are the photos that were salvageable from the million we took hahaha


THANK YOU, SO ARE YOURS!! AN MINE WERE SPAZES TOO BUT IT WAS FUN - CAPS WOOPS:doh:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol, they were all so good!

Those antlers are huge!!!
I loved all the individual pics of the dogs, can you get a combined one????


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

jak said:


> Lol, they were all so good!
> 
> Those antlers are huge!!!
> I loved all the individual pics of the dogs, can you get a combined one????


I tried twice now.........any suggestions? The bigger issue is that dislike the things on their head. I so want one together.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Aww, all the pictures are adorable!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, I love pet pics near the Christmas tree.. or just in Christmas "clothes". 

So, jak, you are a Dobie/Poodle person too, hey? LOL.. me too! And, WOW, what a HUGE tree. Love to see the pics of it all decorated!

Olie, sweet pics! Ummm, who's hiding behind the dog...LOL!

Keith, I burst out laughing when I opened that first pic and saw those HUGE antlers on that little guy... so funny and so darn cute!!!! 

Gee, hope we get to see more members Christmas Tree Poodle pics!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Olie said:


> I tried twice now.........any suggestions? The bigger issue is that dislike the things on their head. I so want one together.


Do they have a good stay/wait?

Saffy doesn't like being close to the other dogs to much, and she has a solid stay so will stay, despite not wanting to be there
I just have a couple bits of food, and position them there, and tell them to wait/stay.

Our Dobie has a reasonable stay, he knows he has to, but he is learning to control his impulses lol


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Awww, I love pet pics near the Christmas tree.. or just in Christmas "clothes".
> 
> So, jak, you are a Dobie/Poodle person too, hey? LOL.. me too! And, WOW, what a HUGE tree. Love to see the pics of it all decorated!
> 
> ...


Lol, it's our first Dobie, and he is just soo sweet.
I'm showing him too, and will do agility when he is older.

The problem is, we don't really have enough decorations!
So we'll have to go off to the shops to get some.
I'm off to an agility/obedience champ show now, so I'll maybe get a good photo with the 4 dogs after that, and I could possibly get the cats too lol....


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Somehow that doesn't surprise me!! :rofl: They better be some big ones too or you're going to need to buy a WHOLE LOT of them!! LOL

Nice tree. We have a cathedral ceiling in our living room and in my younger years, the bigger the tree the better! Now I am content with a 7 footer; don't need to be climbing Mount Everest to decorate! LOL
_


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Since we finally put our tree up today, we figured we should take a couple of shots of Shadow and Charlie in front of it. ☺


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Such sweet looking pictures. Your fur babys look like natural posers sitting there in front of your Christmas tree. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

This is My favorite pic of Ginger her first xmas, she was about 8 weeks old here. She was my xmas present that year.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Lol, Thanks Fuzbutz! They were "patiently" waiting for treats! ☺


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

That's such a sweet picture of Ginger!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

All of these photos are really cute. Thanks everyone for sharing your Christmas angels with all of us.


----------



## blackcurls (Dec 15, 2009)

fantastic tree, boy doesnt saffy know how to pose!!!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Heres are my babes form the other day when we decorated the whole house...


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Mister said:


> Heres are my babes form the other day when we decorated the whole house...


Such cute doggies - what are the little ones? SO sorry they are cute and in the shots I just cant tell.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love all these Christmas photos. Will have to take Rebel, Tiger and Susi's picture and post it.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

gingersnap said:


> This is My favorite pic of Ginger her first xmas, she was about 8 weeks old here. She was my xmas present that year.


That's classic!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> That's classic!


_Ditto! I just love this one!! ound:_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Poodleroni said:


> Since we finally put our tree up today, we figured we should take a couple of shots of Shadow and Charlie in front of it. ☺


_Your two are so sweet under the tree waiting patiently for their treats._



Mister said:


> Heres are my babes form the other day when we decorated the whole house...


_Looks like you got carried away and decorated the dogs too!! LOL They look wonderful in their holiday dress.
_


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas from all our fuzbutz.


----------

